# Остеохондроз и хруст



## BMC (8 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте.
Мне 21 год. У меня остеохондроз всех отделов позвоночника. Небольшой левосторонний поясничный сколиоз, около 7 градусов по Коббу, может правосторонний грудной небольшой, снимка уже нет. Были сильные боли между лопаток слева в 17 лет, но после массажа прошли. Во время массажа воздействовали на мышцы (которых почти нет) но и давили на спину, видимо чтобы выровнять небольшой кифоз, и со временем из-за этого стало хрустеть в грудном отделе с утра если потянуться и в течение дня. Не так давно появились мушки в глазах - видимо из-за шейного.
Ещё у меня похоже дисплазия соеденительной ткани. По своей глупости и без контроля родителей с лет 14-15 сидел за компьютером долго, мало двигался, усугубил врожденную предрасположенность к заболеваниям позвоночника, теперь не знаю с чего начать, даже жить не хочется, столько времени впустую, вырос слабым.
Посмотрите, пожалуйста, заключения мрт. Насколько всё плохо и насколько быстро может стать хуже? С чего вообще можно начать улучшать ситуацию?

Снимки пока не могу приложить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2017)

По снимам возрастные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения, то есть как у всех.
Тему про правильное поведение и тему про лфк нашли на форуме?


----------



## BMC (8 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, мне просто кажется, что слишком плачевная картина для моего возраста и мне очень повезло, что у меня пока нет больших проблем с самочувствием.

Сейчас буду искать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2017)

Главное, нет проблем, а то что на снимках, как у большинства.
Главное, что не заболело, вернее заболело как можно позже.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Ноя 2017)

Судя по протоколам обследования, рентгенолог, который составлял протоколы, немного перестраховался, найдя протрузии МПД там, где их нет.
Пора активно заняться ОФП, что позволит чудесным образом из "сарделькина брата" превратиться в мужественного атлета.


----------



## BMC (13 Ноя 2017)




----------



## BMC (13 Ноя 2017)




----------

